# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển gấp 3 kỹ sư cơ khí.

## nhaviet2006

Chào cả nhà, hiện bên mình đang cần tuyển gấp một số vị trí sau, ai quan tâm có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với mình nhé.
Ms Hương: 0433.120.121.

Tuyển dụng tháng 08/2015

01.Kỹ sư cơ khí:

- Số lượng: 03 người.
- Yêu cầu: Có kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất tôn tấm. Biết sử dụng máy công cụ, máy cắt Plasma, thành thạo vẽ kỹ thuật 2D, 3D, Solid, Invert.
- Số năm kinh nghiệm: 02 năm.


02.Kỹ sư điều hòa:

- Số lượng: 05 người.
- Có khả năng sửa chữa và lắp đặt điều hòa dân dụng và công nghiệp. Có khả năng vẽ Autocad, thành thạo office.
- Số năm kinh nghiệm: 04 năm.


03.Kỹ sư điện:

- Số lượng: 02 người.
- Có kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thi công, lắp đặt, bảo trì hệ thống điện công nghiệp. Có khả năng vẽ autocad.
- Kinh nghiệm: tối thiểu 04 năm.


04.Thợ hàn: 

- Số lượng: 04 người.
- Yêu cầu: Có khả năng hàn TIG, MIG, Que…
- Sẽ kiểm tra tay nghề trực tiếp.

Hồ sơ yêu cầu:

- Sơ yếu lý lịch có xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương.

- CMTND, Giấy khai sinh, sổ hộ khẩu.

- Bằng cấp, chứng chỉ nghề (nếu có).

(Chấp nhận hồ sơ photo, bổ sung hồ sơ nếu trúng tuyển).

Hình thức nộp hồ sơ:

- Nộp trực tiếp tại VP công ty: Số 115, ngõ trại tạm giam số 3, P. Kiến Hưng, Hà Đông, Hà Nội.

Hạn nộp hồ sơ: 30/08/2015.


Thông tin công ty:

Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Dịch vụ kỹ thuật Nhà Việt.

Quy mô công ty: Từ 25 - 99 nhân viên;

Địa chỉ công ty: 115 - Tổ 15 Đường Cầu Bươu, Phường Kiến Hưng - Hà Đông –HN

Tỉnh/thành phố: Hà Nội

Điện thoại cố định: 04 33.120.121

Giới thiệu về công ty:

Công ty TNHH Thương mại và Dịch vụ kỹ thuật Nhà Việt là doanh nghiệp được thành lập với chức năng cung cấp và thi công lắp đặt hệ thống Cơ – Điện – Lạnh theo giấy phép kinh doanh số 0102028817 ngày 08/11/2006 của Phòng đăng ký kinh doanh Sở Kế hoạch và đầu tư Thành phố Hà Nội với phạm vi hoạt động trên cả nước 
Tên giao dịch : VIET HOUSE TRADING & ENGINEERING SERVICE COMPANY LIMITED 
Tên viết tắt : VIET HOUSE T&E CO., LTD 

Với đội ngũ cán bộ đã có nhiều năm làm việc trực tiếp với những công ty nước ngoài, lực lượng kỹ sư, công nhân lành nghề cùng dụng cụ thi công có tiêu chuẩn cao, chúng tôi đã, đang và sẽ không ngừng củng cố, nâng cao trình độ đội ngũ cán bộ công nhân viên cũng như nâng cấp trang thiết bị, ứng dụng công nghệ cao vào thực tế thi công. Chúng tôi hiểu rằng chất lượng dịch vụ là uy tín và sẽ là yếu tố quyết định, là kim chỉ nam định hướng cho tương lại của công ty .

Với phương châm “Chất lượng quyết định sự tồn tại -Uy tín quyết định sự thành công” 
Chiến lược của Công ty là lấy khách hàng là trọng tâm của sự tồn tại và phát triển, ý kiến đóng góp của khách hàng là sự đóng góp quý báu cho sự phát triển của công ty, chính vì vậy Công ty TNHH TM & DVKT Nhà Việt luôn mở rộng mối quan hệ với khách hàng, luôn nỗ lực duy trì và xây dựng mối quan hệ lâu dài với khách hàng thông qua việc cung cấp các Dịch vụ ký thuật; Bảo dưỡng; Lắp đặt với chất lượng cao cùng với các Dịch vụ tư vấn kỹ thuật cao nhằm mục đích: 


- Thiết kế, lắp đặt một hệ thống Cơ – Điện – Lạnh đảm bảo chính xác và có chất lượng cao. 
- Nâng cao tuổi thọ và phát huy hết khả năng các hoạt động của thiết bị Cơ – Điện – Lạnh. 
- Cung cấp các thiết bị và linh kiện Cơ – Điện – Lạnh chất lượng cao. 
Công ty TNHH Thương mại và Dịch vụ kỹ thuật Nhà Việt luôn lắng nghe những phản hồi từ Quý khách hàng để hoàn thiện mình và luôn là người bạn đồng hành cùng Quý khách.
Chúng tôi mong muốn nhận được sự quan tâm, hợp tác và giúp đỡ của tất cả các doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước.

----------

